# Calf with runny nose



## dwbonfire (Sep 9, 2013)

My friend found a calf in his pasture yesterday and thought mama would be back to get it soon. Afterwhile he realized no one would let the calf suck and he has so many cows due he cant pin point who mom is. Late lastnight he took the calf up and i ended up with it. He believes its a couple days old, navel was dry when he first found it. Its strong and good size. We believe it had to have its colostrum to still be alive but it did not eat all day untill i finally got a half bottle into it. This am i had some trouble but got 1/4 into her. Her nose is seeming wet and i can hear some congestion. I havent taken her temp yet but id like to catch whatever it is quick. I have penicilin on hand, would this be ok or would something else be better? Im not sure her weight, she is a angus.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Sep 9, 2013)

Penicillin is really just for inflammation and to ward off infection.  For such a young calf, Baytril or Banamine is best.  I'm not sure about the dosage for such a young calf, but hopefully someone else can reply to that.


----------



## dwbonfire (Sep 9, 2013)

I cannot find baytril ir banamine and i dont have a vet around here that does cows. She is lethargic somewhat, her temp is 102.6. Is that ok? Ive been trying to research normal temps.
Only meds at TS are liquimycin 200 or i remembered i have tylan 50 on hand. I gave her 2ml penicilin around noon today. She would not eat at all.
I have a bag of SQ fluids, lactated ringers i believe its called its been hanging in the barn for a few months. Of course i will put a new needle on it but is it ok to give where its been out there a while?
Im not sure what else to do for her! She needs to eat!


----------



## she-earl (Sep 10, 2013)

Banimine is 1cc per 100 pounds.  However, that will help with fever and help an animal to feel a little better but it is not an antibiotic.  If she has pneumonia, pencillin is not the best for that.  The options for that would be Nuflor, LA 200 or Draxin.  If she is not drinking, she should be tube feed.  I would probably try Calf Res-Q or something along that line for the electrolytes.  Having said that, the electrolytes does not provide nutrition, so you should alternate and electrolyte feedings and milk feedings.


----------



## Year of the Rooster (Sep 10, 2013)

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> Penicillin is really just for inflammation and to ward off infection.  For such a young calf, Baytril or Banamine is best.  I'm not sure about the dosage for such a young calf, but hopefully someone else can reply to that.


Penicillin is an antibiotic, not an anti-inflammatory.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Sep 11, 2013)

Year of the Rooster said:
			
		

> WildRoseBeef said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh shoot, I thought I had taken that out, guess not. My bad, and thanks for the correction.  


To OP: No, it's not an anti-inflammatory. Dexamethazone is, but not penicillin. Penicillin is a very broad antibiotic, one that is best suited, as I mentioned, to fight infection especially when there's an injury and/or given to an animal after a surgical procedure, not to combat respiratory issues. LA200 is okay, but not as good as Resflor/Nuflor, Draxxin, Excenel and other antibiotics (first tw are antibiotics best for treating animals with pneumonia) may be best for your situation, but you really need to accompany that with electrolytes to help get that calf a boost back on its feet and back eating again.  I mentioned Baytril and Banamine because I had in mind what may be the best treatment for a very young calf, not a weaned 600 lb calf with shipping fever.  But take what you can get to get this calf better and get it back on its feet again.


----------



## Year of the Rooster (Sep 11, 2013)

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> Year of the Rooster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a problem 

I think this post just made up for it.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Sep 12, 2013)

Year of the Rooster said:
			
		

> I think this post just made up for it.


----------

